# WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?



## -RedMoon- (30. September 2016)

*WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Guten Abend @all,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, wie ich Linux und Win10 auf 2 getrennten Festplatten so installieren kann, dass ich beide Festplatten immer im PC lassen kann, aber ohne dass diese sich irgendwie noch beeinflussen können. Und mit Grub und dem Zeugs möchte ich nichts mehr rummachen. In der Vergangenheit gab es immer wieder das Problem, dass eines der Systeme irgendwann aus irgendwelchen Gründen gemeint hat, das Bootsystem des anderen Systems umzuschreiben. Die Systeme sollen wirklich autark bleiben. HDD Wechselspielerei möchte ich auch nicht mehr betreiben. Spezielle Hardware scheint es da nicht zu geben. Vielleicht ein Mainboard was so was unterstützt? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## LP96 (30. September 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Windows und Linux installieren, während die andere HDD jeweils rausgezogen ist. Standard-Boot auf das häufigere genutzte System setzen und wenn das andere gebootet werden soll, dann wird das per BIOS Bootauswahl (meist auf einer der F-Tasten) erledigt.


----------



## fotoman (30. September 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> aber ohne dass diese sich irgendwie noch beeinflussen können.


Da hilft dann nur ein Wechselrahmen (den Du ja nicht willst) oder ein physikalischer Umschalter für die SATA-Anschlüsse. Zur Not könnte man auch nur die Stromkabel abschalten oder sich gleich ein zweites Gehäuse und einen KVM-Switch kaufen. Sonst gibt es immer die Möglichkeit, dass das eine System auf die Platte des anderen zugreifen kann.

Nachdem ich es noch nicht erlebt habe, dass Windows abseits der Installation (und falschen User-Angaben) auf einer physiklaisch angeschlossenen, aber in Sachen Dateisystem nicht lesbaren Platte Änderungen vorgenommen hätte, würde ich zu einer der beiden Lösungen greifen
(1) Für Linux einen Boot-USB Stick nehmen, der aber halt nur den Bootloader enthält. Sowas ging früher zu 3,5" Diskettenzeiten jedenfalls problemlos und ich habe das Jahrelang genutzt, um Linux neben DOS/Windows (bis XP) parallel auf einer Platte zu haben.
(2) über die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS kann man auch bestimmen, von welcher Platte gebootet wird. Wenn man die Anschlüsse nach der Installation nicht ändert, bootet zumindest mein Laptop je nach Wunsch von der internen SSD oder von der HDD in der Dockingstation. Auch da haben sich beide Windows-Versionen gegenseitig nur so lange beeinflusst, wie ich den Partitionen einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen hatte. Linux kommt mir auf den Laptop nicht drauf, außer ich stolpere über eine Distribution, die WLan unterstützt und nicht mehr Strom verschwendet wie es Windows tut.

Aber beides hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass ein amoklaufender Virus (oder Admin) das jeweils andere System zerstören kann.


----------



## Research (30. September 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Windows instalieren mit MBR, nicht UEFI.
Linux mit Grub auf andeter Platte installieren, ohne UEFI.
Linux sagen das Grub Windows mitbooten kann.


----------



## obz245 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Du kannst alle Platten angeschlossen lassen. Wie @Research schon schreibt ist es am besten Linux mit MBR auf eine leere Platte zu installieren. Ich mache es immer so. Ich gehe ins Bios schiebe die Linux Platte an erster Stelle. Die anderen Anschlüsse / Platten stelle ich sogar auf "Deaktiviert" <<<-- macht für Linux eigentlich keinen Sinn. 

Nun ...... danach sollte man auch mal schauen, was Linux der Platte für eine Zuweisung gibt. Windows vergibt Buchstaben ... Linux geht anders vor. Ich lasse ein Live Linux starten und schaue mit Gparted mir das an. 

Beispiel: Ich stelle heraus das meine 500GB Platte die /dev/sdc ist, dann sollte ich auch Linux und den Grub darauf installieren.

Nach der Installation von Linux gehe ich wieder ins Bios. Stelle meine Windows Platte wieder an erster Stelle ... stelle den Windows Manager an erste Stelle (EFI) und die Linux Platte an zweite Stelle.

Schalte ich den PC an, dann startet immer Windows. Möchte ich Linux, dann drücke ich die BIOS Boot Taste. Menü geht auf, wähle meine 500GB Platte und Linux startet. 

Ich hasse das fummeln mit irgend welchen Boot Managern, wo man auswählen kann, nach direkten einschalten des Gerätes, welches System geladen werden soll. Ich finde meine Sache ist die sauberste und es kommt sich nichts in die Quere.


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

warum installiert Ihr Linux als MBR und nicht EFI ?


----------



## DataDino (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> warum installiert Ihr Linux als MBR und nicht EFI ?


Um es allgemein und aus Erfahrung zu sagen. Zu den Anfangszeiten von EFI kam es in Verbindung mit der Installation von Linux oder gar Multiboot immer mal wieder zu schweren Problemen. Grund dafür sind zum einen die Unterschiede bei der Kommunikation zwischen Hard- und Software und zum anderen die Art der Partitionstabellen. Linux ist leider nicht immer gleich Linux. Unterschiedliche Distributionen. Unterschiedliche Kernel undterschiedlich und anders umfangreich kompilliert. EFI arbeitet mit der GPT (GUID Partition Table) und das alte Bios arbeitet noch mit der MBR-PT (Master Boot Record Partition Table). Beide Tabellen sind nicht mit einander kompatibel und dessen API bzw. Protokoll unterstützen unterschiedliche Funktionalität bzw. wurde unterschiedlich implementiert. Die Unterstützung seitens EFI in den Betriebssystemen began erst recht spät. Ich weiß nicht, ob Vista (hatte damals noch BIOS) schon mit EFI umgehen konnte. Aber Windows 7 ist das erste OS, das ich persönlich kenne, das EFI auf dem PC wirklich unterstützt hat. EFI selbst gibt es aber schon seit min. 15 Jahren (wurde aber laut meines Wissens, ohne jetzt nachzusehen, nur in den Macs eingesetzt). EFI und damit die Unterstützung von GPT hielt in den Installationsroutinen z.B. erst stabil bei Ubuntu ab Version 12.04.02 (also ~ mitte/ende 2012) einzug. Wie es bei anderen Distries ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich eigentlich nur mit Ubuntu-Server arbeite und auf dem Desktop ewig kein Linux mehr drauf hatte.

Ich habe aber bei einigen Distries erst kürzlich die Erfahrung gemacht, das diese bei einigen Systemen mit EFI nicht im Live-Modus durchstarten wollten. Ein Beispiel ist die Kaspersky Rescue Disk, die bei vielen EFI-Systemen zickt wie doof. Das liegt aber auch daran, das der Linux-Unterbau so gut wie nie aktualisiert wird (die 10er ist gefühlt schon 7/8 Jahre alt). Dort mache ich die Viren-Scans dann im CSM. Denn Zugriff auf GPT hat das Teil dann, wenn es gebootet wurde, komischerweise trotzdem. Das verwirrt mich heut immernoch 

Um also auf die Frage zurückzukommen. Ich würde auch nicht die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen wollen, das die Installation von Linux im EFI immer bei jeder Distri funktioniert. Bei Ubuntu und dessen Kollegen (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu) funktioniert das eigentlich Problemlos. Aber auch ich würde in diesem Fall sagen, das ganze lieber per BIOS/MBR-PT zu machen. Denn Multiboot habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gemacht und mir wäre das bei den negativen Erfahrungen echt etwas wackelig. Nicht das GRUB oder SYSLINUX aus dem Bootpfad des zweiten Systems HAckfleisch macht


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



DataDino schrieb:


> Nicht das GRUB oder SYSLINUX aus dem Bootpfad des zweiten Systems HAckfleisch macht



genau aus diesem Grund möchte ich eigentlich eine Hardwarelösung. Verstehe nicht, wieso man sowas nicht direkt auf dem Board implementiert


----------



## DataDino (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> genau aus diesem Grund möchte ich eigentlich eine Hardwarelösung. Verstehe nicht, wieso man sowas nicht direkt auf dem Board implementiert


Ganz einfach! Weil es kaum einer brauch


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



DataDino schrieb:


> Ganz einfach! Weil es kaum einer brauch



Eben weil es keiner braucht.


----------



## DataDino (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



Research schrieb:


> Eben weil es keiner braucht.


Naja der Themenstarter scheint es zu brauche


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



DataDino schrieb:


> Naja der Themenstarter scheint es zu brauche




Wenn man das einmal richtig macht, immer noch keiner.


----------



## DataDino (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



Research schrieb:


> Wenn man das einmal richtig macht, immer noch keiner.


Wenn das Wörtchen "WENN" nicht wär! 

So aber nun genug Offtopic


----------



## Shutterfly (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Windows zum zocken in Linux per VM, sofern eine zweite GPU vorhanden ist. Dann klappt es auch mit UEFI


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich nicht wieder zwei SSDs und einen Bootloader nutze


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Wieso wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich werfe gerne noch einmal deutlicher die Idee einer Windows-VM in die Runde. Wenn du zocken willst, dann machst du die VM an und gut ist. Wenn du eh zwei Festplatten hast, dann kannst du eine Festplatte für die VM nutzen und brauchst dich dann nicht mit einem Bootloader rumschlagen. Dein Linux-OS ist der Host und fertig.

Extrem flexibel mit jedoch einigen Nachteilen:

1. Zweite GPU benötigt man zwingend, jeder Intel Desktop Prozessor hat jedoch eine integriert
2. Man benötigt etwas mehr RAM
3. Man verliert natürlich etwas Leistung gegenüber Windows Bare-Metal
4. Man benötigt Wissen und muss etwas rum probieren
5. Leider muss die Hardware mitmachen, Stichwort: vt-d

Aber vielleicht ist dies eine für dich brauchbare Lösung.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Ich nutze natürlich VMs aber nicht zum Arbeiten sondern um etwas zu testen. So als Arbeitssystem kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, dafür bin ich zu sehr auf Leistung getrimmt

Ich habe jetzt Win10 auf eine SSD und Linux Mint auf eine andere SSD installiert. Jeweils im EFI Modus und jeweils mit abgeklemmter SSD, damit sie sich während der Installation nicht sehen. Funktioniert wie es soll. Boote ich den PC ganz normal, startet Linux. Um Win10 zu booten, benutze ich die UEFI Bootauswahl. Man kann damit leben, aber komfortabel finde ich es nicht


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Naja, es ist eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes. Für HPC würde sich so etwas natürlich nicht anbieten  Selbst nutze ich eine Windows 10 VM zum zocken und habe dort für mich echt überraschend gute Ergebnisse erzielt. In einem Grafik-Benchmarks mit in einer VM  75.3fps gegen 76.2fps mit Windows Bare-Metal. Auf das eine Frame kann ich verzichten. Ein anderer Benchmark war unter der VM sogar 0.1 Frame schneller 

Klar, CPU-Power hast du nicht alle zur Verfügung. Von meinen 4 Kernen hat die VM nur 3 bekommen. Damit kann ich in meinem Anwendungsfall jedoch leben. Einzig die Performance meiner SSD ist schreibend um die Hälfte eingebrochen aber das liegt hier an meiner Konfiguration. Schreibend kann ich das verschmerzen, dadurch übernimmt mein Linux-Host einen guten Teil Caching, so dass ich bei Benchmarks aus einer schnöden Samsung SSD per SATA über 2900 MB/s raus hole... was natürlich total utopisch ist, jedoch cacht man Linux-Host halt teilweise böse mit und beschleunigt das mehrfache Lesen von Dateien enorm.


----------



## joessli (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Naja, es ist eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes. Für HPC würde sich so etwas natürlich nicht anbieten  Selbst nutze ich eine Windows 10 VM zum zocken und habe dort für mich echt überraschend gute Ergebnisse erzielt. In einem Grafik-Benchmarks mit in einer VM  75.3fps gegen 76.2fps mit Windows Bare-Metal. Auf das eine Frame kann ich verzichten. Ein anderer Benchmark war unter der VM sogar 0.1 Frame schneller
> 
> Klar, CPU-Power hast du nicht alle zur Verfügung. Von meinen 4 Kernen hat die VM nur 3 bekommen. Damit kann ich in meinem Anwendungsfall jedoch leben. Einzig die Performance meiner SSD ist schreibend um die Hälfte eingebrochen aber das liegt hier an meiner Konfiguration. Schreibend kann ich das verschmerzen, dadurch übernimmt mein Linux-Host einen guten Teil Caching, so dass ich bei Benchmarks aus einer schnöden Samsung SSD per SATA über 2900 MB/s raus hole... was natürlich total utopisch ist, jedoch cacht man Linux-Host halt teilweise böse mit und beschleunigt das mehrfache Lesen von Dateien enorm.


Mit welcher Lösung virtualisierst du dein Windows? Ich plane eben auch, auf meinem Rechner nur ein Mint laufen zu lassen und Windows zum zocken in der VM. 
Hatte auch schon ein Multiboot System, aber immer wieder neu starten ist nicht so komfortabel.. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Mein Host ist Arch Linux und der Hypervisor ist KVM. Xen, VMWare, etc. ist mir für privat ein zu heftiger Overkill.


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*



LP96 schrieb:


> Windows und Linux installieren, während die andere HDD jeweils rausgezogen ist. Standard-Boot auf das häufigere genutzte System setzen und wenn das andere gebootet werden soll, dann wird das per BIOS Bootauswahl (meist auf einer der F-Tasten) erledigt.



Genau so.


----------



## tandel (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Ich habe so was mit einem Wechselrahmen und SSDs realisiert bei jemandem, dem ich diese ganze Bios-Bootauswahl, Grub, etc. Lösungen nicht "zumuten" kann.
Man steckt die Dinger wie Floppys rein, so wie damals. Das ist leicht zu erklären und zu merken 

Das funktioniert hervorragend, zumindest so lange die Kontakte das mitmachen. Die sind nämlich nur auf eine überschaubare Anzahl an Steckvorgängen ausgelegt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WIndows und Linux auf einem System ohne Multiboot Gedöns?*

Ja, diese Möglichkeit hatte ich mir auch überlegt.
Allerdings war meine Absicht, Linux als Standardsystem zu nutzen und WIn10 nur noch zum spielen. Aber von diesem Gedanken komme ich immer mehr weg. Ich finde Linux zum Arbeiten im Terminal, für Bash usw. einfach spitze und Win10 haushoch überlegen, aber im Bereich GUI dreht sich das wieder um. Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem "Standardzeugs" nicht anfreunden. Die GUI läuft nicht so smooth wie bei Windows, irgendwo gibt es immer diese Millisekunde, wo etwas hakt. An meiner HW liegt es definitv nicht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich Linux einfach unter Windows virtualisieren oder mir eine QNAP als Linux-VM hinstellen. Bin noch am evaluieren.


----------

